# Any Tips for Virginia Beach Surf Fishing? (Results Posted)



## ted_BSR (May 26, 2012)

I'll be staying about 10 miles south of VA beach during the first week of July.

Wondering if anyone has tips on bait or types of rigs for some surf fishing. I usually tie up my own double hook setup about 18 inches apart with a 2 to 4 ounce triangular lead weight about 6 inches past the last hook at the bottom.

I know it will be crowded with bathers, but I can work around that.

Blood Worms? Sand fleas? Shrimp? Cut Bait? Hot Dogs? What works for YOU in the Mid Atlantic?

There is a pier about 4 miles south of our accomodations I hope to investigate also.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 31, 2012)

Really guys? No help? Nada? Not even a joke?

Well, I will post pics if I catch something. Tight Lines


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 1, 2012)

Tough customers aroun here when it comes to us lowly surf fishermen haha. I've never fished the Atlantic side but I'd bet any of the above mentioned bait would work well. I usually do pretty good with shrimp here in the GOM. Mostly writing with the occasional pompano, trout, and shark.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Lefty! Hopefully I'll have some pics to post in about a month. Last time I was surf fishing I caught 3 fish in a week. It was well worth the effort! I think I will try a cut Hot Dog!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 2, 2012)

Man that would be a rough week. Remember you don't have to throw it a mile to get in the fish. The biggest whiting I caught this morning were less than 50 feet off the beach.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 21, 2012)

This is the flounder I caught on that last trip. Osprey took the spoils!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is the report. I fished from the surf for 3 mornings about 3 hours each trip and caught 14 fish. Nothing big, but plenty of Bluefish, Sand sharks, a couple of Shad and one puppy drum.

I took my 17 year old cousin the last day, and he caught his first fish ever, a 25 inch clear nose skate! He was excited!

I got up early to beat the crowds of bathers. I was fishing 30 minutes before sun-up every morning. I used cut squid and when I caught smaller blues I cut them up into bait with very good success! Circle hooks worked great, but there were none to be found at the local shops. Glad I brought enough of my own. I tied my own double drop rigs with 20 lb mono and used 3 ounce triangle sinkers in the surf. Swivel to the line, and swivel to the sinker.

Then I fished one day at the pier and caught a small spade fish, 2 Spanish mackerel, another bluefish and a three foot dusky shark.

The locals had a weird technique for catching Spanish from the pier. They used a "Gotcha" plug and held the rod upside down hanging down over the pier while twitching and reeling to get the proper action without popping the plug out of the water. Took a minute to figure out, and I had the wrong gear, but I got the hang of it in a hurry!

So that is 19 fish in 4 trips totaling about 14 hours of fishing. It was 4 new species to add to my list, which is now at 35 different species lifetime. It was a great trip!

We ate some of the blues and the Spanish, they were delicious!

For those of us that can't afford to rent a boat trip, there is plenty of fun to be had in the surf!!!

BTW, that is a size 11 shoe in the photos for perspective.

Hope you all have as much fun as I did!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 18, 2012)

good thread!  I'm surf fishing in Destin next week..hope I get some of the luck you had!


----------

